# Presentation des videos



## Nicofieu (24 Mai 2010)

Salut a tous,

Je me demandais s'il existait une astuce pour presenter les videos autrement qu'en vrac telles qu'elles sont presentées lorsque que l'on ouvre l'application video.

En effet, j'ai mis une petite centaine de videos dessous mais ca fait vite brouillon...deja, j'aimerais savoir s'il y a une astuce sur itunes par exemple pour faire des dossiers ? Exemple, j'ai une serie de 10 episodes, ce serait pratique d'ouvrir un dossier et de naviguer dans les 10 episodes plutot que d'avoir tout qui est mélangé

Si vous avez deja trouvé des astuces, ca m'intéresse !

Merci !


----------



## Dagui (26 Mai 2010)

Pour ce genre de chose tu peux essayer de synchro tes vidéos via iPhoto (si t'es sur Mac) sinon sous Windows... heu, j'en sais rien . Donc en fait tu peux aussi te servir d'iPhoto pour organiser tes vidéos, et les synchro avec iTunes. Du coup tout se passera dans l'onglet photo. Pour cela, il faudra que tu coches l'option "inclure les vidéos".

Dans iPhoto, sois, tu décide d'organiser tes vidéos par événements, ils seront alors affichés dans l'onglet du même nom dans Photos sur ton iPad. Fais attention, tes vidéos seront par défaut affichées par date de création (dans iPhoto et sur l'iPad). N'oublie pas de changer l'affichage : Présentation>Trier les photos>Par date/titre/etc. Tu peux aussi changer la date de création des vidéos, pour qu'elle soit identiques pour toutes, et là, que tu sois en filtre titre ou date, l'ordre devrais être alphanumérique (donc titre). J'ai eu un mal fou à comprendre le principe en synchronisant des BD, dont les pages s'affichaient dans le désordre... -_-

Tu peux également faire des albums. Sélectionne les images/vidéos que tu veux, et click sur le bouton + en bas à gauche dans la barre des tâches d'iPhoto. Là, il te propose de nommer cet album, que tu retrouvera ensuite dans la colonne de gauche sous Albums. Et donc, tes vidéos/photos seront affichées dans l'onglet idoine dans Photos sur ton iPad.
*Et en plus, la synchro vidéos par iPhoto apporte un avantage !* Tu pourras * zoomer* dans tes vidéos ! Mais, il y a un mais, je trouve que l'interface de contrôle des vidéos est tout sauf ergonomique. Le bouton play/pause est ridiculement petit et presque collé au bouton pour revenir à l'affichage des vidéos. C'est bizarre qu'ils n'aient pas fait la même interface que pour l'app Vidéos. Mais au moins, on gagne le zoom ^(^.

Voilà, j'ai essayé d'être le plus exhaustif possible.
[note : j'ai utilisé ce principe de rangement uniquement pour des photos, normalement cela doit être possible pour les vidéos. En tout cas elles sont synchronisables, mais je préfère le dire, des fois que.]


----------



## sapiens07 (27 Mai 2010)

si on selectionne video http://www.apple.com/fr/ipad/guided-tours/

On voit qu'il est tout a fait possible d'organiser ses video par films, series etc... avec leurs affiches, resumé .. comment fait on cela ? par ex, j'ai une serie, j'utilise Itunes pour obtenir les affiches et résumés et je met toutes mes videos de ma serie sous ce dossier ? si c'est aussi simple ce serai top


----------



## Nicofieu (27 Mai 2010)

Dagui a dit:


> Pour ce genre de chose tu peux essayer de synchro tes vidéos via iPhoto (si t'es sur Mac) sinon sous Windows... heu, j'en sais rien . Donc en fait tu peux aussi te servir d'iPhoto pour organiser tes vidéos, et les synchro avec iTunes. Du coup tout se passera dans l'onglet photo. Pour cela, il faudra que tu coches l'option "inclure les vidéos".
> 
> Dans iPhoto, sois, tu décide d'organiser tes vidéos par événements, ils seront alors affichés dans l'onglet du même nom dans Photos sur ton iPad. Fais attention, tes vidéos seront par défaut affichées par date de création (dans iPhoto et sur l'iPad). N'oublie pas de changer l'affichage : Présentation>Trier les photos>Par date/titre/etc. Tu peux aussi changer la date de création des vidéos, pour qu'elle soit identiques pour toutes, et là, que tu sois en filtre titre ou date, l'ordre devrais être alphanumérique (donc titre). J'ai eu un mal fou à comprendre le principe en synchronisant des BD, dont les pages s'affichaient dans le désordre... -_-
> 
> ...




Merci pour ces précieuses infos !

Ca fonctionne pas mal mais comme tu dis, il y a du "mais" 

On voit que c'est pas vraiment fait pour, le zoom, sympa mais ca ne cadre pas tip top et effectivement le play-pause est minuscule...et la navigation dans la video est pas terrible.

Autre petit point négatif, dans le cas d'une série, c'est très pratique de pouvoir faire un album mais l'inconvénient c'est qu'en ouvrant cet album sur l'iPad, il n'apparait pas les données des vidéos, exemple : episode 1, episode 2 etc, ca c'est dommage pcq impossible de s'y retrouver.

Bon je laisse le soin à Apple de faire une MAJ pour le lecteur vidéos pcq ca manque cruellement...déjà que devoir encoder ses vidéos en format apple c'est lourd, donc autant quand même nous proposer qqch de chouette en interface

Merci en tous cas du tuyau


----------



## sapiens07 (27 Mai 2010)

tu les encode en quel format et resolution ?


----------



## Nicofieu (28 Mai 2010)

sapiens07 a dit:


> tu les encode en quel format et resolution ?



je passe via handbrake en m4v format apple tv, à partir d'un dossier dvd, ca fait final un film a environ 1giga

si la source est un divx avi, le fichier fait environ 400 au final

ensuite si j'ai besoin de place, j'utilise de mon ipad la terrible application airvideo qui peut encore convertir au format ideal ipad et j'ai pour un film de 2h un fichier de 300mo de très bonne facture

mais en général je m'arrête à l'option handbrake, je met le film de 1giga dans l'ipad, je le regarde là en transport puis je l'efface


----------



## iMerton (28 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je crois que ce qui conviendrait le mieux dans ton cas est de modifier les métadonnées de tes vidéos : en faisant un clic droit dans iTunes, sélectionne l'option "obtenir les information" : tu trouveras alors tous les champs nécessaires classer, étiqueter, organiser toutes vidéos. Si tu en as qui peuvent être rapprochées parce qu'elles se rapportent au même thème, au même événement, configure-les comme des séries télé : tu pourras y ajouter le nom de la "série" (ici de l'événement), son numéro d'épisode, un résumé, et même une image. 

Si tu es un nevrosé de la perfection, je te conseille d'opter pour Subler, petite appui pour Mac extraordinaire : la configuration des métadonnées est poussée à l'extrême : réalisateur, acteur, producteur, genre, ce logiciel va te permettre d'ajouter toutes les données nécessaires pour que ta vidéo ressemble à un véritable film ou série acheté sur iTunes. Je le fais systématiquement, et c'est vraiment un plaisir de se balader dans sa bibliothèque de vidéos du bout des doigts sur l'ipad. Ou alors je suis simplement névrosé !

En espérant t'avoir éclairé.


----------



## shenrone (28 Mai 2010)

Est ce que Handbrake est compatible avec Snow Leopard?


----------



## Nicofieu (28 Mai 2010)

Merci iMerton, 

j'allais justement dire qu'en cherchant, j'avais trouvé les options iTunes

pour subler, je vais checker !


----------



## twinworld (28 Mai 2010)

En parlant de format vidéo, j'essaie de transférer des vidéos prises avec mon iPhone sur mon iPad. J'ai pris les vidéo avec iVideoCamera. Le fichier est sauvé dans iPhoto. J'ai synchronisé iPhoto de l'iPhone avec celui du MBP. J'ai ensuite synchronisé le iPhoto du MBP avec l'iPad. Et il refuse de transférer les vidéos, parce qu'il ne reconnaît pas le format. Première question, est-ce que vous connaissez une application qui film dans un format reconnu par l'iPad ? Je précise que les mêmes vidéos peuvent être lues sur l'Iphone. 

Autre tentative, j'ai été dans le iPhoto de l'iPhone, j'ai sélectionné un vidéo pour l'envoyer sur MobileMe. Je fais le transferts, mais ensuite, je ne trouve pas où est-ce que le fichier est stocké. Il n'est pas sur l'iDisk (au passage, une appli iDisk pour iPad, avec les dimensions iPad, ça aurait été chouette). Il n'est pas non plus dans l'application Galerie pour iPad. (on peut pas aller dans MobileMe depuis l'iPad). J'ai été voir aussi dans MobileMe depuis le MBP et là non plus, je ne trouve pas la vidéo. 

Bref, est-ce que quelqu'un connait une façon de tansférer les vidéos de l'iPhone à l'iPad ?

Et puis savez-vous si le seul format lisible sur iPad est du h264 ? Parce que j'ai un appareil photo numérique. Il fait des fichiers vidéo en PAL ou NTSC. Est-ce qu'il faut impérativement convertir ? Si oui, vous utilisez quoi ? ffmpeg ?

merci d'avance pour vos suggestions.


----------



## sapiens07 (29 Mai 2010)

j'ai aussi reçu mon IPad, qu'est ce que c'est compliqué finalement Mac ... faut tout convertir, faut passer par Itunes qui est super lent, j'aurai voulu faire des classement pour mes series par ex : West Wing comme dossier principal et Saison 1 comme sous dossier et enfin les episodes, puis saison 2 et épisodes etc... J'y arrive pas

Pour l'instant pas top L'Ipad


----------



## iMerton (29 Mai 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Est ce que Handbrake est compatible avec Snow Leopard?



Oui, Handbrake est bien compatible avec SL. 

> Sapiens07
C'est vrai que le travail de conversion est laborieux, mais à ma connaissance, seul le format mp4 et m4v choisi par Apple permettent d'ajouter toutes les données qui permettent de classer automatiquement et esthétiquement toutes les photos. Mais si tu te sers de l'iPad principalement chez toi, une App de streaming tel que AirVideo t'évitera de reconvertir toutes vidéos il me semble.


----------



## Nicofieu (29 Mai 2010)

sapiens07 a dit:


> j'ai aussi reçu mon IPad, qu'est ce que c'est compliqué finalement Mac ... faut tout convertir, faut passer par Itunes qui est super lent, j'aurai voulu faire des classement pour mes series par ex : West Wing comme dossier principal et Saison 1 comme sous dossier et enfin les episodes, puis saison 2 et épisodes etc... J'y arrive pas
> 
> Pour l'instant pas top L'Ipad



C'est pourtant tout a fait possible, relis bien tous le sujet

C'est ce que je cherchais a faire et j'ai réussi et ca donne a merveille !!!


----------

